# Lorena Rae - walking the runway for 2018 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show at Pier 94 in New York 08.11.2018 x9



## brian69 (12 Nov. 2018)

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2018)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## MetalFan (12 Nov. 2018)

:thx:schön!


----------



## cloudbox (18 Dez. 2018)

Thanks for Lorena!


----------



## User27 (21 Feb. 2022)

Such a beautiful showing should have been an angel


----------



## Bogs (28 Feb. 2022)

This is great, thanks


----------

